# Packages Sybase



## manti (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, I have a problem with the installation of sybase database.

[CMD="portsnap fetc update"][/CMD]and:
[CMD="make install"][/CMD]


```
===>  WARNING: Vulnerability database out of date, checking anyway===> 
 License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE=> sybase-ase-11_0_3_3-
FreeBSD-6_i386.tgz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.=> 
Attempting to fetch http://download.sybase.com/pub/ase1103_linux/sybase-ase-
11_0_3_3-FreeBSD-6_i386.tgzfetch: 
http://download.sybase.com/pub/ase1103_linux/sybase-ase-11_0_3_3-FreeBSD-
6_i386.tgz: Not Found=> Attempting to fetch 
ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/sybase-ase-11_0_3_3-FreeBSD-
6_i386.tgzfetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/sybase-ase-
11_0_3_3-FreeBSD-6_i386.tgz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no 
access)=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this=> port manually into
 /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/databases/sybase_ase.
```


So it will be forever?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2011)

FreeBSD 6.x is not supported anymore.


----------

